# First Plow with the Ebling 16 ft Back Blade



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All I can say is wow! I thought these things were going to be a bit of a joke on a pickup but was I wrong. Never thought you could windrow with them but with one wing in and one wing all the way out they wiondrow like a champ when using your front blade. With an Ebling on the rear pickups aren't for getting coffee anymore. I don't think I could ever plow without one ever again, it would be worse then going back to a straight blade.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I known that feeling. I got my first backblade this year. Should of got one 7 years ago. Live and learn


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Screw the pics, where's the video?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;896826 said:


> All I can say is wow! I thought these things were going to be a bit of a joke on a pickup but was I wrong. Never thought you could windrow with them but with one wing in and one wing all the way out they wiondrow like a champ when using your front blade. With an Ebling on the rear pickups aren't for getting coffee anymore. I don't think I could ever plow without one ever again, it would be worse then going back to a straight blade.


You think I was that full of crap Dave? 

I'm not just some dumb Hollander.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

You come close to clipping anything, Dave? I remember in the 'Little more Swing to the Wing' YouTube video where Jerre says the guy clipped something on his first night with the Ebling.....Ow.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

do they have a website? How much and where can i get one, Im starting to get more and more convinced of these.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

lets see a video of it in action!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mayhave to look into these


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BDEMOTT;896981 said:


> do they have a website? How much and where can i get one, Im starting to get more and more convinced of these.


http://www.eblingandson.com/

Or check with JD, he's a dealer and might have one for sale yet. Much closer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;896875 said:


> You think I was that full of crap Dave?
> 
> I'm not just some dumb Hollander.


Never knew you had back blades, you just get them this year? LOL


ProSeasons;896900 said:


> You come close to clipping anything, Dave? I remember in the 'Little more Swing to the Wing' YouTube video where Jerre says the guy clipped something on his first night with the Ebling.....Ow.


I had to keep myself aware of things but I think because of running wide stuff behind tractors all the time it made running it a little easier for me. (touch wood) 


Camden;896849 said:


> Screw the pics, where's the video?


Hard to find a guy to video me but the thought did cross my mind. I took a vid of the new Horst Snowing and Ebling on a tractor but I can't get it to upload for some reason.


Mark Oomkes;897159 said:


> http://www.eblingandson.com/
> 
> Or check with JD, he's a dealer and might have one for sale yet. Much closer.


Thanks Mark, same price as Ebling also but no tax.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;897349 said:


> Never knew you had back blades, you just get them this year? LOL
> 
> Thanks Mark, same price as Ebling also but no tax.


Ha, ha, ha

Ha, ha

Ha

You're welcome, anything for you buddy.  Except buying the meal. :laughing:


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Screw the pics, where's the video?


Wonder what's on your christmas list Camden? Your gonna need one for BB&B.

What exactly happens when you "Clip" something with an Ebling? What gives, or is it a total disaster?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AiRhed;898050 said:


> What exactly happens when you "Clip" something with an Ebling? What gives, or is it a total disaster?


Shear bolts.

Replace and away you go.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Great pictures. How do Eblings do on "uneven" lots - i.e. what would it do if it were to go through a drainage swale diagonally? Again - nice setup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pushinpaul;898622 said:


> Great pictures. How do Eblings do on "uneven" lots - i.e. what would it do if it were to go through a drainage swale diagonally? Again - nice setup


Don't extend the wings all the way or keep both in.

Don't go through it diagonally.  Seriously, same as your front blade.

Chad, you had an opportunity to use yours yet?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you check youtube there are some videos of Eblings back blades in aciton.
Extreme Power in Kalamazoo started carry Eblings blades this year.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!

j.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

> Don't go through it diagonally. Seriously, same as your front blade.


Sorry. By diagonally, i meant with your wings angled, straight on to a swale. I see how you thought I was a moron and appreciate you answering my question any way. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pushinpaul;899115 said:


> Sorry. By diagonally, i meant with your wings angled, straight on to a swale. I see how you thought I was a moron and appreciate you answering my question any way. Thanks.


Nah, I understood your question perfectly and didn't think you were a moron, it was a good question.

I might be a tad more sarcastic than normal, not running on normal amount of sleep anymore. :laughing:

Just wondering why I don't earn a commission? I mean, helping out Dave and all, and he didn't even buy me dinner? :waving: :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;899188 said:


> Nah, I understood your question perfectly and didn't think you were a moron, it was a good question.
> 
> I might be a tad more sarcastic than normal, not running on normal amount of sleep anymore. :laughing:
> 
> Just wondering why I don't earn a commission? I mean, helping out Dave and all, and he didn't even buy me dinner? :waving: :laughing:


Your doing a fine job Mark and don't worry Chad wants another blade for next year, so he'll buy us lunch again, Next time there will be beer involved. I;m actually thinking about putting little led lights on the top of my markers. They are hard to see when it's snowing. I'm sure the next time I run it I will be more use to it. I really did enjoy running the pickup with a back blade, It was also funny to see the other plow trucks trying to get close to me on the road to figure out what the heck I had on the back. If it wasn't for you I wouldn't have bought all these blades and I did tell Ebling that. Thanks.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Commission?!?! heck - Dave and/or Ebling should have you on salary lol.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pushinpaul;899274 said:


> Commission?!?! heck - Dave and/or Ebling should have you on salary lol.


Don't give him any idea's. In reality I'm doing alot of advertising for them also.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

So when Mine comes in, do I have to send Mark a thank you?

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;899295 said:


> So when Mine comes in, do I have to send Mark a thank you?
> 
> J.


He likes flowers. All 15 year old girls do. LOL


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

> In reality I'm doing alot of advertising for them also.


Agreed. If it wasn't for guys like you and Mark, most people here would not even know what they are. Thanks for the in depth info and opinions.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pushinpaul;899318 said:


> Agreed. If it wasn't for guys like you and Mark, most people here would not even know what they are. Thanks for the in depth info and opinions.


Mark has pics that are 30 years old with backblades on pickups. Hard to beleive it hasn't caught on in other places like it had in Mi. I'm just jumping on the bandwagon that Mark and Ebling started.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea they had been around that long. The first time I saw them was a few years ago on you tube. I guess they are more time tested than I thought!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pushinpaul;899386 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they had been around that long. The first time I saw them was a few years ago on you tube. I guess they are more time tested than I thought!


Not sure how long Ebling has been making them I know it's been a while. I was talking about backblades in general. I'm sure Mark will give us a history lesson.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peterbilt;899295 said:


> So when Mine comes in, do I have to send Mark a thank you?
> 
> J.





JD Dave;899306 said:


> *She* likes flowers. All 15 year old girls do. LOL


Fixed it for you.

Peterbilt, you coming to pick it up?


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice blade, quite impressed with how much snow its pulling. I look forward to seeing how it performs when we get a nice 15-30cm snow fall


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great Pics JD! The blade looks great. Would love to see one in person, Mark I think you should be at the next SIMA symposium trade show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3ipka;899440 said:


> Nice blade, quite impressed with how much snow its pulling. I look forward to seeing how it performs when we get a nice 15-30cm snow fall


These aren't new inventions. They've been around for a couple years.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Mark.

Nope, Dave is getting it shipped direct from ebling. We are going to put it all together, and mount it up.

This whole week of plowing, I have wished I had it. It would have spead things up so much. I even know the lot I am going to try it out on first. 

J.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;899460 said:


> These aren't new inventions. They've been around for a couple years.


True..... You learn something new every day


----------



## balky22 (Nov 18, 2007)

have you had any problems backing up through the snow pile that is behined the truck. or do you lift the plow up and lt is spread out. guess i'm curious how it all works . be cause it looks like it is pretty awsome. what is the approx cost. is there a link to the u tube videos. thanks guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

balky22;899675 said:


> have you had any problems backing up through the snow pile that is behined the truck. or do you lift the plow up and lt is spread out. guess i'm curious how it all works . be cause it looks like it is pretty awsome. what is the approx cost. is there a link to the u tube videos. thanks guys.


A 16 ft is around $6500 installed. You have to remember to pick the blade up and spread it out or you could get stuck.


----------



## balky22 (Nov 18, 2007)

thank you dave for the info. i see where that set up would be a time saver. does the plow have down pressure. how well does it work with the the heavy wet stuff say around8" like we got yesterday 12/9/09. i guess you would need to take it in small sections probably. of course this would make my four door long bed even longer. but go big or go home right. on another note what is the road tavel spead of your tractors thinking of a set up with a tractor and plow to do 8 local bank branches. they are tough with the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peterbilt;899534 said:


> Mark.
> 
> Nope, Dave is getting it shipped direct from ebling. We are going to put it all together, and mount it up.
> 
> ...


Too bad, would have been great to meet you.

I love people from the land of corn fields and attack pics. :laughing::laughing:



3ipka;899574 said:


> True..... You learn something new every day


FWIW, my dad started plowing in '62. His dad loaned him the money for a back blade because he told him he was going to be handicapped and inefficient without one.

Wings have been around since the mid to late 90's in one form or another. I have the first model from Ebling that had shorter wings (11') and didn't go parallel with the moldboard. I am going to remedy that problem soon.

So to wonder how these plows work in a 15-30 cm snowfall, they work just fine as long as you use your head. They work great in 18-24" snowfalls as well. And everything in between.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

JD Dave;899689 said:


> A 16 ft is around $6500 installed. You have to remember to pick the blade up and spread it out or you could get stuck.QUOTE]
> 
> Now that you're all set-up you going to start low-balling drives now Dave? :laughing:
> 
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/hss/1504156595.html


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

REAPER;900041 said:


> JD Dave;899689 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you're all set-up you going to start low-balling drives now Dave? :laughing:
> ...


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Great video, looks like you'll get a lot of production out of it. But what type of cutting edge does it have steel or poly and does it have a trip edge? It looks like it has down pressure or does it just have float? I am curious on how it would handle a raised catch basin. I could really use something like that just have to be able to justify the $$$.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowinli;900622 said:


> Great video, looks like you'll get a lot of production out of it. But what type of cutting edge does it have steel or poly and does it have a trip edge? It looks like it has down pressure or does it just have float? I am curious on how it would handle a raised catch basin. I could really use something like that just have to be able to justify the $$$.


Did you read my post? My dad has been using back blades for 47+ years. My grandfather was using them before that.

You think these are really issues if they've been in use for 50 years?

Steel or poly, take your pick. I'm reverting back to steel personally.

No

Yes

No

Either catches it and bounces over or you come to a stop.

Justification is you can increase productivity by 50% if doing small drives, somewhat less with longer ones or commercial lots.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

running an ebling 14' is definately a life changing experience............Never want to be without one...........


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

I think thats going to be my next purchase but 16footer
nice truck+plows!


----------



## All Season Lawn (Jul 14, 2007)

You cant go wrong with them we have the Ebling 14 footers on all of our trucks... cant go with out them


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;900651 said:


> Did you read my post? My dad has been using back blades for 47+ years. My grandfather was using them before that.
> 
> You think these are really issues if they've been in use for 50 years?
> 
> ...


Mark,

Can we see some of your old backblade pictures, if you can post some when you have a moment.

Brian.


----------

